
LinkedIn is becoming China's go-to platform for recruiting foreign spies - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.cyberscoop.com/linkedin-china-spies-kevin-mallory-ron-hansen/
======
HNLurker2
LinkedIn is ... Go to for recruiting.... (Anything and anyone)?

